# Lexmark 50 & 20?



## py3ak (May 4, 2006)

What is the cheapest place to buy ink for a Lexmark Z705? I am kind of amused that it is cheaper to buy a new printer than to buy new ink for an old printer.... But it is even more expensive here in Mexico City, so I am trying to stockpile a little bit. Recommendations....


----------



## BobVigneault (May 4, 2006)

I'm sorry you have a Lexmark. That is their gimmick - they carry the cheapest printers but the most expensive inks. Buy a Canon printer and you'll be happier all around. Las tintas Lexmark son muy costoso hermano.


----------



## py3ak (May 4, 2006)

Yes, I know. But I don't think I can ask a friend to stuff a small Canon into their suitcase --customs might have questions about that....


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 4, 2006)

I too have a Lexmark at work. So work buys the ink. But I have asked about the "ink injection" refill kits you can buy. I don't have any answers, but you might investigate. Even if you only get one reuse out of a cartridge, that's cutting the bill in half. 

Either that, or try beating them at their own game. Keep buying a new printer. It's cheaper that way!

[Edited on 5-4-2006 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## py3ak (May 4, 2006)

Bruce,

I've thought of that --only where do I put all the old printers?


----------



## Contra_Mundum (May 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Bruce,
> 
> I've thought of that --only where do I put all the old printers?


That's why there's E-bay. Come to think of it, since the new printer is practically free after rebates, you can sell the old printer for, like maybe 5 bucks, and actually come out ahead on the deal. Man! Why didn't I think of that?


----------



## py3ak (May 6, 2006)

I think shipping from Mexico City might prove to be a deal-breaker quite often.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 6, 2006)

Refill kit for your model here:
http://www.misterinkjet.com/lexmark-15m0120-17g0050-cartridges.htm

If you do primarily black text printing, I recommend a laser printer long term but refill kits are the way to go. I've used them with success for years with my color photo printer.


----------

